
Object-Oriented Programming Is Good* [video] - tobr
https://youtube.com/watch?v=0iyB0_qPvWk
======
chmaynard
Just curious - why is a video with a bunch of slides a better way to present
these ideas than a monograph or essay? Guess I'm just old-fashioned, but I
prefer print because I don't need to click a pause button in order to think
when something interesting comes up.

------
tobr
This seems rather similar to “Functional Core, Imperative Shell”[1]. As much
as possible of your program should be stateless logic, and then you have a
smaller part that handles messy side effects and calls into the logic.

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18043058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18043058)

